# Free Knitting Pattern: Seifenblasen Lace Scarf



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I just published a new free knitting pattern for a lace scarf:
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/05/seifenblasen-lace-scarf.html


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you. It is truly lovely. The color shows off the details so well.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Very pretty design! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! Thanks! It's lovely.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

very pretty thank you


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is very pretty.Thank you for sharing. :-D


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for been so generous


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, thanks.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank You--I have the perfect yarn for this!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, my! Gorgeous scarf/shawl and I think I have just the yarn for it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thank you. It is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, thank you. Love the final shape and the vertical nature of the stitches, rather than side to side. Just might have to tackle this...instructions are long, but I think I'll learn to tackle those wraps!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Danke, merci, gracias and thanks!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing the pattern.
What yarn did you use ? I love the color way.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I would love to knit this but think I should practice a little bit first.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Danke! That's a very pretty pattern, and a nice change to see it knitted in this direction. It is a great pattern for anyone afraid of starting lace shawls because you don't have hundreds of stitches on the needles to contend with, and they can learn new techniques on the way :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you. I used Zauberball (Colour 2083) yarn by Schoppel.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely! Thanks!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I like the fact that you can actually SEE the pattern. Thanx.


----------



## Hawthorne (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this lovey pattern, Shramkin. It is beautiful. I have never knitted anything like this before so if I am able to do it, you will be starting me on a new journey. It is generous of you to give it to us. So nice to find one that is knitted rather than in crochet. Your scarf is beautiful and knitted as though hands hadn't touched it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's lovely, thank you for the link.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for lovely pattern.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been waiting and waiting for just the right pattern for a special friend of mine; thank you so much for ending my search! It's truly lovely and she is so deserving :~).


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, you are a beautiful designer! I love ALL of your designs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, my gosh! Do I want this one! It is beautiful. I love it. And how wonderfully kind of you to post all of the clearly detailed instructions. Many, many thanks. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful scarf. Thank you very very much for sharing. My to knit list simply is growing faster than weeds! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for a lovely pattern. It looks fabulous!


----------



## groovy6 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you so much! Its gorgeous - can't wait to try it.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words about my pattern!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you so much! Now where is that yarn that would be perfect for this...haha!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for showing, it' a great piece of knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I love the colours. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very thoughtful and generous! You are so talented!
Thanks!


----------

